# Entenhaltung im "Gartenteich"



## sanny (17. Aug. 2008)

Hallo Ihr!

(Weiß nicht, ob ich hier richtig bin...wenn nicht, bitte verschieben! Danke!)

An die Entenbesitzer unter Euch (ich hoffe doch, es gibt welche!!!! :?  )

Was muß ich bei einer (dauerhaften) Entenhaltung im Teichbecken beachten?

Besonders im Bezug auf die Wasserwerte?

Welche Pflanzen haben sich bewährt/sollten in großen Mengen vorhanden sein?

__ Enten und Fische/__ Frösche/__ Libellen etc, geht das, "im gleichen Wasser"?

Liebe Grüße, sanny


----------



## sister_in_act (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Entenhaltung im "Gartenteich"*

hallo

leider kann ich nirgends deine teichgröße sehen oder welche fische du hast.
daher wird eine antwort relativ schwierig sein...
gruß ulla


----------



## Nymphaion (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Entenhaltung im "Gartenteich"*

Hallo Sanny,

sofern Du keinen See hast, würde ich von der Entenhaltung dringend abraten. __ Enten zerstören Gartenteich in kürzester Zeit. Beim Gründeln reißen sie alle Pflanzen heraus und durch ihre Exkremente wird das Teichwasser zur grünen Jauchebrühe. Ententeiche ohne ständigen Wasserzufluss stinken bestialisch. Optisch sind sie auch alles andere als eine Augenweide. Fische, __ Frösche und __ Libellen stehen selbstverständlich auch auf der Speisekarte der Enten.


----------



## sanny (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Entenhaltung im "Gartenteich"*

Guten Abend!

Das Becken ist 15 m lang, 10 m breit und ca. 1,80-2 m tief.

Drauf "müssen"   5 __ Enten!

(@ Werner: in erster Linie ist das hier ein Gnadenhof und in zweiter Linie erst ein Garten. Daher haben die hier in Obhut genommenen Tiere priorität vor dem Optischen. Wobei ich immer versuche, das -möglichst harmonisch- mit einander zu kombinieren.)

Die Gehege z.B. sind bepflanzt und möglichst naturnah gestaltet.

Momentan habe ich mir in den Kopf gesetzt, aus dem (bereits im Thema Wasserwerte erwähnten) ehemaligen "Jauchehochbehälter" einen optisch ansprechenden Ententeich/-Tümpel zu "basteln".

Ich wollte mal testen, in wie weit sich die Wasserwerte und Bedingungen stabil halten lassen bei 5 Enten, wenn ich eine "Pflanz-Zone" integrieren kann (die für die Enten nicht erreichbar ist und die auch als Rückzugsort für andere Lebewesen wirkt).

Denkt ihr nicht, daß das bei starker Bepflanzung zu schaffen ist, das der "Teich" sich selbst stabil hält?

Ach so, Fische sind (wahrscheinlich) junge Goldfische drinn, aber ob ich nun einen Raubfisch einsetze oder die Enten..... die Fischlies haben eine reelle Chance, oder nicht?

Ich weiß bloß nicht, ob sich Enten (deren Ausscheidungen) nicht generell "schädlich" auf die Teichlebewesen auswirken.... Die werden zwar regelmäßig durchbehandelt, aber ich meine da mal was gelesen zu haben....

Liebe Grüße, sanny


----------



## platsch (22. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Entenhaltung im "Gartenteich"*

Moin Sanny,

mein Vater hatte es vor etwa 30 Jahren mal mit vier Mandarin-__ Enten versucht. Eine wirklich kleine Sorte. Aber man glaubt es kaum, wie schnell sich ein 24m³ Teich in einen "Entenpfuhl" verwandelt. Dreck ohne Ende!!! (Wo ist denn hier der "Kotz-Smile?)
Die Fische (__ Brassen, Karpfen,...) waren dann zwar noch da, aber unsichtbar wie ein getauchtes russisches U-Boot im Nordatlantik. 

Nach einer Saison hat er dann freiwillig ein Loch in den Zaun geschnitten.  

Der Teich musste komplett neu befüllt werden.

Nicht das ich hier falsch verstanden werde, das wahren niedliche Tierchen. Aber in solch einer Gartenpfütze haben die nix verloren.

Aber vielleicht erfindet die Industrie für uns Teichbesitzer ja mal den ultimativen "Ententeichfilter".

Gruß Guido


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (22. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Entenhaltung im "Gartenteich"*

was für eine entenart soll denn gerettet werden ?


----------



## sanny (22. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Entenhaltung im "Gartenteich"*

Hi Guido! (hier, für Dich!   )

Ja, genau das Problem kenne ich. Das wird richtig Bäh-Bäh!

Entenzüchter saugen einmal jährlich den kompletten Grund ab (bei "dünnem" Besatz) und füllen dann mit frischem Wasser auf.

Wenn ich nicht drum-rum komme, hab ich nun mal Pech. 

Ich wäre schon zufrieden, wenn ich die Intervalle verlängern könnte.

Und ein bisschen Volumen hab ich ja. Und auch nur 5 __ Enten.:beeten 

Es sind stink normale Warzenenten-Moschusenten-Mixe!

Wurden z.T. aus einer *Hochhaushaltung* beschlagnahmt!:crazy 
Hab sie aber schon recht lange....


----------



## goldfisch (22. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Entenhaltung im "Gartenteich"*

Hallo Sanny, 
Warzenente = Hausform der Moschusente, 
oder meinst Du Warzen/Hausentenhybriden ? 
Die kannst Du beide bedenkenlos ohne Teich halten. Bei den Hybriden weis ich nicht ob die nicht sogar ersaufen.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## sanny (22. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Entenhaltung im "Gartenteich"*



> Warzenente = Hausform der Moschusente,
> oder meinst Du Warzen/Hausentenhybriden


Ääääh, ja... irgendwie so . Ich bin nicht so die Entenfachfrau! 
Die sind irgendwie kreuz und quer gemischt. 
(irgendwie war da was mit :ein weißer Erpel und eine gefleckte Ente bekommen nur dann gefleckten Nachwuchs, wenn der Erpel von ... abstammt????? Ich war nach dieser ganzen Ahnenforschung total konfus und hab mir nur gedacht: fressen tun ´se eh das gleiche!)   



> Bei den Hybriden weis ich nicht ob die nicht sogar ersaufen


*MACH MICH NICHT SCHWACH!!!!!!!!!!!*  
Sonst brauch ich noch fünf paar kleine Schwimmflügel! 

Nee, im ernst... sie gehen gern ins Wasser. Und bis jetzt schwimmen sie auch AUF dem Wasser!


----------



## platsch (22. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Entenhaltung im "Gartenteich"*



			
				sanny schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Guido! (hier, für Dich!   )



DANKE! Wo war der denn versteckt, oder habe ich den nur übersehen?

Zum Thema Pflanzen und __ Enten fällt mir noch ein, dass wir damals __ Rohrkolben im Teich hatten. Den haben die Enten nicht kaputt bekommen. Dafür der Rohrkolben dann später die Teichfolie! :? 

Gruß Guido


----------



## Digicat (22. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Entenhaltung im "Gartenteich"*

[OT]Servus Guido

Unter den Smileys gibts den Button "Weitere" ....., aber nur wenn du auf den Button "Antwort erstellen" klickst und nicht auf "Direkt Antworten" .[/OT]


----------



## goldfisch (22. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Entenhaltung im "Gartenteich"*

Hallo Sanny,
wenn sie Kinder bekommen können, sind es keine Hybriden.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## andreas w. (22. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Entenhaltung im "Gartenteich"*

he sanny, geht es immernoch um dein altes "güllebecken" mit dem DDR-beton?

hast du nicht anfangs mal irgendwas von einer idee mit sprengen geschrieben? 

wenn du da die __ enten reintun willst, wirst du um die brachiale vergrösserung mit sprengstoff nicht wirklich rumkommen. erkundige dich doch mal - tut nur einmal weh (grins). ansonsten viel glück und einen schönen abend.


----------



## sanny (22. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Entenhaltung im "Gartenteich"*

@Jürgen:
Genau so! Danke für die Lösung des Knotens! 

@Andreas:
Ha, ha, ha!  

Eben reicht´s.... ich geh jetzt __ Enten-Windeln kaufen! 

Schönen Abend? ....mit Euch doch immer! 

Mal im ernst... 5 Enten auf äääääh 15 m x 10 m x 2 m = viiiiel Wasser!

Das geht doch noch?!?


----------



## Annett (22. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Entenhaltung im "Gartenteich"*

Hallo Sanny,

ich hatte ja schon im anderen Thema meine Bedenken bezüglich "Dreck" durchblicken lassen...

Da waren jetzt auch Fische mit drinnen oder nicht?  
Langsam __ blicke ich es nicht mehr. 
Fische brauchen zum Leben schon etwas besseres Wasser, als die __ Enten zum Schwimmen.


Vielleicht planst Du doch eine kleinere, aber dauerhafte Umwälzung mit ein, deren Ziel es eben ist, den Schmodder unten anzusaugen und irgendwie "rauszufiltern"?
Auf dem Weg zurück könnte das Wasser gleich noch durch einen Bodenfilter fließen und würde so zusätzlich von Nährstoffen befreit.
Ich seh bei der kleinen Öffnung nämlich immer noch Probleme. Vor allem in Bezug auf viiiel zu wenig bepflanzbare Fläche. 


Ich war in meiner Lehrzeit mal dabei, als etwas größere Fertigteiche, mit reichlich Enten und Gänsen, leer gepumpt wurden.
"Lecker!" 
Die hatten sogar einen Teil ihrer Eier darin versenkt. :crazy


----------



## sanny (22. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Entenhaltung im "Gartenteich"*



> Langsam __ blicke ich es nicht mehr


Wenn ich eines verstehen kann, dann das! 

Ja, es sind ein paar Fische drin.... wahrscheinlich junge, noch dunkle Goldfische . Wieviele? Keine Ahnung!
Wie gesagt, ich hab sie da nicht rein gesetzt, deshalb weiß ich auch nix genaues!


Aber noch mal genauer... wir reden hier von ganzen (wieviel Liter sind´s denn nun?) Liter Wasser und *5*__ Enten!
Ich kann mir gar nicht vorstellen, daß es sooo schlimm wird.:beeten 

Frust!  Brauch ich doch ´ne Pumpe! 

(oder besser gleich ´ne ganze Kläranlage?)


----------



## Annett (22. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Entenhaltung im "Gartenteich"*

Hallo Sanny,

egal wieviel Wasser.... die Nährstoffe müssen raus, wenns keine grüne Plörre werden soll. 

Du kannst es auch erstmal ohne probieren. 
Nur bitte, miss dann regelmäßig Wasserwerte, wie Nitrit und Ammonium/Ammoniak! :beeten 
Sonst sind die Fische irgendwann im Fischhimmel und Du merkst es noch nicht mal, weil die __ Enten sich diese schmecken lassen...


----------



## platsch (22. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Entenhaltung im "Gartenteich"*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> [OT]Servus Guido
> 
> Unter den Smileys gibts den Button "Weitere" ....., aber nur wenn du auf den Button "Antwort erstellen" klickst und nicht auf "Direkt Antworten" .[/OT]



Hallo Helmut,

danke für die Antwort. Der Witz ist, das ich das Fenster bereits auf hatte, aber nicht auf ganz groß. Auf der rechten Seite, die ich vorher nicht sah, wurde ich dann fündig!

Hier der Beweis: 

Gruß Guido


----------



## Heiko73 (22. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Entenhaltung im "Gartenteich"*

Hallo Sanny,

ich habe mir mal einige Gedanken gemacht, wie man zu einem günstigen Problemlösungsansatz kommen kann.

Ich nehme an, die Güllegrube ist aus guten Beton. So könnte man den Grund mit Substrat anfüllen. Die Unterwasserpflanzen könnten dann mittels engmaschigen Maschendraht (blödes Deutsch  ) vor den __ Enten geschützt werden. An den Wänden dann starke L-Profile anbringen, IBC, Mörtelbehälter ect. befestigen und bepflanzen. Da geht sogoar __ Schilf, wie ich meine.

Ob das Ganze dann auch funzt....keine Ahnung.


----------



## sanny (23. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Entenhaltung im "Gartenteich"*

Hey, da hat sich ja wer mächtig Gedanken gemacht! 

Also, ich will ja hoffen, daß meine __ Enten nicht plötzlich zu Tiefseetauchern mutieren, aber ich glaube nicht, daß die Pflanzen am Grund von ihnen "angetaucht" werden!:beeten 

Für die künstlich geschaffenen Flachwasserzonen ist die Idee mit dem Maschendrahtzaun aber richtig gut.

Über das Bohren hab ich mir so meine Gedanken gemacht.... ich müsste den Wasserspiegel absenken (und im Wasser stehender Weise/über dem Wasser hängender Weise mit einer an´s Stromnetz angeschlossenen Bohrmaschine werkeln!:shock  Wer mich kennt, weiß wie das ausgeht!  )

Allerdings traue ich meiner unter Wasser *schwimmenden *Flachwasserzonen-Idee nicht so recht!
Ich zweifle an dem nötigen Auftrieb.... 

Bliebe als alternative noch ein (Rahmen-)Unterbau! 

Ich wollte erst mit Ebenen zum Einhängen arbeiten, aber da der Wasserstand immer so zwischen 1,50 und 2 m pendelt, bekäme das den Pflanzen bestimmt nicht so toll, wenn sie mal ersaufen und mal auf dem Trockenen dörren!
Deshalb wäre eine schwimmende Variante schön gewesen.....


----------



## andreas w. (23. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Entenhaltung im "Gartenteich"*

hallo sanny, hätte da spontan noch eine idee zum text: 

"Allerdings traue ich meiner unter Wasser *schwimmenden *Flachwasserzonen-Idee nicht so recht!
Ich zweifle an dem nötigen Auftrieb.... "

wenn du eine sog. schwimminsel unter wasser fixierst? eine entsprechend grosse styroportafel an allen vier ecken mittels einer schnur (unverrotbar musse sein) an jeweils ein gewicht hängen, länge vorher abmessen - ergibt schwimmhöhe unter wasser.

an 4 ecken fixieren, damit sie nicht umkippt und gross genug, damit auch was drauf wächst. mit den schnüren kannste dann bestimmen, wie hoch oder tief das ganze unter wasser schwimmt. styropor müsste auf jeden fall dauerhaft unter wasser bleiben können, ohne sich vollzusaugen.

kann dann mit dem maschendraht bespannt und bepflanzt werden, wie du willst.

hoffe das ist eine kleine entschuldigung zu meinem kommentar mit der sprengung


----------



## sanny (23. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Entenhaltung im "Gartenteich"*

 ...da ich ja ein sooo großherziger Mensch bin  , nehme ich diese Entschuldigung an! 

Ich habe hier etliche dieser grünen Plastik-Gitter-Klappboxen in unterschiedlicher Höhe (in diesem Fall dann Tiefe).
Die hätte ich gerne genommen, verbunden und zu Wasser gelassen.

Durch die unterschiedliche Tiefe der Boxen hätte ich aber nichts *drunter *machen können, was für den nötigen Auftrieb sorgt.

Das müßte ich seitlich befestigen... aber die Boxen sind dann ja sauschwer mit den Pflanzen, Kieseln etc drin!
Ich weiß nicht, ob das dann nicht wie ein Anker untergeht!:shock  

Und jetzt sagt nicht AUSPROBIEREN.. .. ich krieg das ja da nie wieder raus!!!:shock 

Ich versuch mal wieder zu pinseln, damit ihr seht, wie ich das meine......


----------



## sanny (23. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Entenhaltung im "Gartenteich"*

Guckst Du!

Das grüne sind die unterschiedlich tiefen Kisten (ach nee), das braune dahinter soll ein alter Baumstamm sein, der noch ein Stück über die Kisten herrausragt, das rote die Befestigung der Kisten am Stamm.
Den vorderen Baumstamm hab ich wegen der besseren Ansicht weggelassen! (muß ja vorne und hinten einer hin, ähnlich wie ein Floß).
Die Kisten sollten oben alle bündig untereinander abschließen.

Das gelbe ist...mein Problem! 
Entwerde Styrodur oder irgendwas, was den nötigen Auftrieb herstellt!
Wie gesagt, die Konstruktion wird wohl sauschwer! 

Ich könnte so aber den Pflanzen sehr schöne Möglichkeiten bieten!

Fällt Euch was zu meinem "gelben Problem" ein? Was gibt soviel Auftrieb, diese Konstruktion zu halten?

Sonst bleibt leider nur eine Unterkonstruktion...


----------



## CoolNiro (23. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Entenhaltung im "Gartenteich"*

Surfbretter?


----------



## Annett (23. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Entenhaltung im "Gartenteich"*

Hallo Sanny,

luftdichte, aber leere Fäßer vielleicht? 

Und wenn Du die ganze Geschichte, wie viele große Schwimminseln aus Styrodur (bitte nicht mit Styropor verwechseln) anlegst? 
Ähnlich, wie es Andreas schon vorgeschlagen hat.
Wenn der Schwerpunkt tief genug liegt, kentern die auch nicht so leicht.


----------



## sanny (23. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Entenhaltung im "Gartenteich"*

@CoolNiro:
Sportliche Variante!  Wahrscheinlich aber "etwas" zu teuer....

@Annett:
Mein Mann meinte auch schon so was in der Art, oder leere, luftgefüllte, kleine Kanister! 



> wie viele große Schwimminseln aus Styrodur


...Du meinst jetzt jede Kiste einzeln?  Hmmmm, ich dachte, wenn ich die verbinde, können sich die Pflanzen von einer in die nächste Kiste (und so weiter) ausbreiten!

Was würde passieren, wenn ich (wie auf dem Bild) unter die Stämme (wo jetzt das gelbe ist) Styrodur befestige, diverse Lagen? Dann hängt der Tiefpunkt bequem zwischen den Stämmen..... Nur, ob das Styrodur reicht...


----------



## flohkrebs (23. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Entenhaltung im "Gartenteich"*

hallo!
Also wir hatten im Frühjahr/Frühsommer ein Pärchen (wilder) Stockenten am Wasser...
Ich hab nichts bemerkt, dass die dem Teich geschadet hätten.
Nur die Wurzeln vom __ Rohrkolben waren teilweise herausgerissen - oder war das ein Hund, der heimlich bei uns gebadet hat???
Die __ Wasserlinsen, die ich ganz im Frühlimg eingesetzt habe, fangen erst jetzt an sich zögerlich zu vermehren - das kann sein, dass die __ Enten die vorher ziemlich weggefressen haben (Wasserlinse = __ Entengrütze).
Gekippt ist der Teich nicht und unseren Fischen (Forellen) geht es noch immer gut. Allerdings ist unser Teich 300 qm gross und hat permanenten Frischwasserzufluss. Das macht wahrscheinlich auch was aus!
liebe Grüße!


----------



## Annett (23. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Entenhaltung im "Gartenteich"*

Hallo Sanny,

ich meinte eher sowas oder sowas da. 
Mit dem Suchbegriff "Schwimminsel" findest Du sicherlich noch einige mehr.

Muss ja nicht so schick abgerundet werden usw.
Aber das Prinzip sollte fkt. und es ist nicht so schwer, wie Kisten voller Kies. Ich hab mal Kisten voller Lavabruch in den Teich gehievt - war anstrengend genug.


----------



## sanny (23. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Entenhaltung im "Gartenteich"*

Aaaaah, Du meinst DAS hier!!!!!!! 

War schon geplant, wie Du siehst....aber eher zusätzlich!

Weil ich denke, es sind einem da doch Grenzen gesetzt, mit den möglichen Pflanzen!
Gerade, wenn sie recht hoch wachsen sollen. Oder liege ich da falsch?
Bei den Landpflanzen ist es doch so, je höher/breiter, um so mehr Bodensubstanz muß bereitgestellt sein.
Oder gilt das bei Wasserpflanzen nicht, weil die sich die Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser holen?


----------



## Naturfreund (23. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Entenhaltung im "Gartenteich"*

Hallo,

ein oder zwei Besuche von Stockenten machen eigentlich nichts. Aber dauerhaft... Wir haben ebenfalls Warzenenten, und die haben bei uns flache Wannen, die alle paar Tage sauber gemacht werden müssen.Und natürlich müssen die __ Enten "ihr" Wasser sofort wieder mit Kot beschmutzen. Man muss sich auch bewusst sein, dass bei Entenhaltung auch das Umfeld (z.B. der Rasen) stets dreckig ist (Federn und durch ständiges liegen auf dem Lieblingsplatz wächst bald kein Gras mehr und es wird matschig). Ich würde dir empfehlen, ein eigenes Gehege für die Enten und einen Bottich zum baden.


----------



## sanny (23. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Entenhaltung im "Gartenteich"*



> Ich würde dir empfehlen, ein eigenes Gehege für die __ Enten und einen Bottich zum baden


Hi Mona! Das *ist* ihr Gehege und ihr XXL-Bottich!

Ich weiß, wie die schweinsen.....:? , wir grübeln hier deshalb gemeinsam über die Möglichkeiten einer -wenigstens halbwegs hübschen- Gestaltung nach!

Hast Du vielleicht einen Tip, an welche Pflanzen (Wasser/Sumpf/Feucht) Deine Enten nicht gehen würden, um sie zu futtern?

@Flohkrebs: so ein Frischwasserzulauf ist ein Geschenk des Himmels! Und dann noch die Größe.... da darf das dann echt nix mehr ausmachen!


----------



## Heiko73 (23. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Entenhaltung im "Gartenteich"*

Bei einer schwimmenden Variante könnte ich mir ein Rahmen aus Alu/Stahl vorstellen, das Styrodur dort eingelegt. Das Storydur kannst du ja auf der zur Teichmitte weisenden Seite schneiden wie du möchstest. Auftrieb könnte das Konstrukt mit leeren , luftdichten Fässern bekommen, die am Rahmen angebracht sind. (auf welche Art auch immer) Die Fääser befinden sich dann natürlich auf der Unterseite.


----------



## Naturfreund (27. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Entenhaltung im "Gartenteich"*



			
				sanny schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Mona! Das *ist* ihr Gehege und ihr XXL-Bottich!



Achso. Mmh, ich weiß nur nicht, in wiefern man den Teich dann noch als Gartenteich nutzen kann, denn eigentlich verschmähen sie keine Wasserpflanze. Im Wasser ist das ihre Hauptnahrung. Die Ausscheidungen verschlechtern natürlich auch die Wasserqualität. Aber wenn du dich mit (eventuell) trüben Wasser anfreunden kannst, würde ich dir empfehlen, __ Wasserknöterich einzusetzen. Den fressen die zwar auch, aber ich habe gelesen, dass der evtl. schneller wächst als die __ Enten fressen können. In die ganz tiefe Zone (wo sie nicht mehr gründeln) würde ich dann noch __ Wasserpest oder ähnliches setzen. Alle (und so auch die wasserreinigenden) Pflanzen werden gerne von ihnen gefressen, das ist ja gerade das Problem. Aber vielleicht verschmähen sie ja die eine oder andere, wer weiß?  __ Rohrkolben wäre auch noch eine Lösung. Der wächst besonders schnell. Ich würde es auf jeden Fall ausprobieren, ob die Enten gegen ihn ankommen . Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie groß dein Teich ist, aber vielleicht klappt es ja sogar mit den Enten. Ich denke, dafür braucht man noch eine gute Filterleistung. Wenn ihr merkt, dass der Teich mit der Zeit trotzdem so verschmutzt wird, das man nicht mehr hinsehen mag, würde ich die Enten doch ausquartieren. Ein kleiner Bottich tut´s eigentlich auch, aber schöner für das Geflügel ist natürlich der Teich. 

Viel Erfolg!


----------

